# demarrer en langage machine



## lymicky (19 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Je reprends l'informatique maintenant que je suis en retraite.
Avec mon Apple II e  et ma carte Z80 je pouvais passer a partir d'une commande clavier acceder au language du 68000 ou  du Z 80 et j'avais des logiciels qui me permettais de programmer ( logo basic pascal...).
Je viens de "trouver " qu'en démarrant avec la touche option + s je me retrouve avec un écran noir et du texte: je dois donc pouvoir dialoguer avec mon mac .
1) y à t'il une autre maniere pour obtenir cette position ?
2 ) comment faire pour revenir au système d'exploitation?
3) quel language faut-il utiliser?
4) que puis-je avoir de simple (et free si possible) pour dialoguer un peu avec ma machine et refaire des petits programmes afin que je vous retrouve sur ce forum
Les réponses aux questions que je pose sont surement deja sur le site !!

merci à vous

javascript:void(0)
merci


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (19 Mai 2004)

Si tout ce que tu cherches c'est un shell pour discuter en ligne de commande avec ton ordinateur alors il te suffit de démarrer normalement ton Mac et d'aller dans le Dossier Applications puis le dossier Utilitaires et là de lancer l'application Terminal.


----------



## lymicky (19 Mai 2004)

d'accord 
j'ai Terminal -tcsh - 80x24
est qu'est-ce que je fais ???
je dialogue comment??
qu'est-ce c'est qu'n shell ??


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (19 Mai 2004)

Un shell est un programme qui répond aux commandes qu'on lui tape en mode texte (définition trés approximative mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à Wikipedia).

Pour apprendre à lui parler, pas de secret il faut lire de la doc ou des tutoriaux comme celui-ci : http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&amp;php=oreilly_terminal1&amp;p=1 par exemple.

Sinon je conseillerai bien l'excellente revue Précision Mac si vous arrivez à vous procurer les premiers numéros parus (chez Diamond Edition).

Quelques commandes que vous pouvez taper vite fait pour vous faire une idée :
ls  (valider par la toucher enter) listera le contenu du répertoire courant.
cd nom_d'un_repertoire pour se placer dans un repertoire.
man nom_d'une_commande pour avoir de l'aide sur une commande inconnue.
top pour afficher la liste des processus en cours


----------



## lymicky (22 Mai 2004)

Ho
personne n'à répondu à ma question
comment obtenir l'ecran noir à partir du clavier et comment en sortir
que peut'on faire à partir de là

merci si vous me donnez une réponse


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

lymicky a dit:
			
		

> comment obtenir l'ecran noir à partir du clavier et comment en sortir



Tu l'as dit. Touche Pomme+S enfoncée au démarrage.

Après tu te retrouves dans un shell. En gros, c'est simplement un moyen de dialoguer avec le système par ligne de commande. Tu peux lancer des programmes, parcourir l'arborescence de ton disque... En gros, tu découvres l'informatique avant les interfaces graphiques à fenêtre.

Maintenant, pour tester ça, démarrer en single user (Pomme+S) n'est vraiment PAS adapté (ne le fais pas!). Démarre normalement, puis ouvre le programme Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal.

Ensuite, tu peux t'amuser à taper quelques lignes de commandes. Essaie d'abord de taper "ls" pour voir (c'est un L et non pas un I). Puis après tu peux faire des "cd nom_d'un_repertoire" pour changer de répertoire. Refais un "ls" ou bien même un "ls -l", puis pour revenir au répertoire précédent, tu peux taper "cd ..". Avec les 2 commandes "ls" et "cd", tu peux parcourir tout l'arborescence de ton disque dur. Si tu veux savoir plus d'infos sur une commande, tu peux taper "man nom_de_la_commande".

N'oublies pas que dans un Terminal, lorsqu'on débute, une erreur est assez vite arrivée, et les conséquences peuvent parfois être désastreuses (notamment lorsque tu effaces un fichier). Alors fais attention à ce que tu tapes. Mais si tu restes avec "ls" et "cd" pour commencer, il n'y a aucuns risques.


----------



## lymicky (23 Mai 2004)

merci 
voila une bonne réponse pour aider un débutant
donc maintenant il faut que je regarde le shell et son langage 
A++


----------



## kisco (26 Mai 2004)

les ocmmandes de bases du terminal :  http://www.osxfacile.com/terminal.html

et un dossier un peu plus complet pour commencer avec le terminal :  http://www.gete.net/dossiers/Terminal/index.php


----------



## vicento (1 Juin 2004)

Je crois que ce monsieur veux trouver un équivalent du mode debug.

Mais au fait quel ordinateur et quel système utilise-t-il ?


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2004)

lymicky a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous,
> Je reprends l'informatique maintenant que je suis en retraite.
> Avec mon Apple II e  et ma carte Z80 je pouvais passer a partir d'une commande clavier acceder au language du 68000 ou  du Z 80 et j'avais des logiciels qui me permettais de programmer ( logo basic pascal...).
> Je viens de "trouver " qu'en démarrant avec la touche option + s je me retrouve avec un écran noir et du texte: je dois donc pouvoir dialoguer avec mon mac .
> ...



pomme -s te permet de démarrer en single user
c'est à dire que tu es en sytem minimal le system n'est pas mounté
tu es logué par default sous le root system

le démarrage en single user se fait pour des interventions hot
par exemple réparer un volume abimé ou rechercher dans les lost+found
ou tester un driver bas niveau ecetera

c'est pas tellement fait pour une production et s'amuser
tu peux toutefois desactiver le démarrage de la loginwindow graphique
et démarrer en pure x avec autentification shell

il faut justifier "le démarrage flag en mode verbose" quelque part
systemstarter
startupitems


je ne me rappele plus ou


----------

